
A good book to re-learn php? - bents

======
henryw
PHP 5 Objects, Patterns, and Practice has a lot of advanced stuff.
[http://www.amazon.com/PHP-5-Objects-Patterns-
Practice/dp/159...](http://www.amazon.com/PHP-5-Objects-Patterns-
Practice/dp/1590593804/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-7637886-1359244?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192217491&sr=8-1)

Zend PHP Study Guide has the basics without much examples.
[http://www.amazon.com/architects-Zend-Certification-Study-
Gu...](http://www.amazon.com/architects-Zend-Certification-Study-
Guide/dp/0973862149/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/002-7637886-1359244?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192218522&sr=8-1)

------
bents
I have occasionally used php over the years, but not lately. Soon I will
probably have to take up project with it again. So I wanted to go trough a
book or two. But everything I found have rather bad coding style, just the one
for what php if famous for. What would be good source to learn more advanced
features and good practices of producing quality php code?

~~~
inklesspen
I don't (and won't) use PHP, but I'd suggest starting with an O'Reilly book
like <http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/progphp2/>

